# Phalaenopsis bellina



## bigleaf (Jul 7, 2015)

Phalaenopsis bellina 'Joy' AM/AOS






Open mix. 6 inch pot











Phalaenopsis bellina - 3 inch tall pot. Tight sphagnum moss











Phalaenopsis bellina and Phalaenopsis violacea (Norton's indigo)






Phalaenopsis bellina - jungle wild strain






Phalaenopsis bellina 'Deep Purple' HCC/AOS - stem prop of my awarded mother plant originated from Zuma Canyon. In 2006 awarded as Phal violacea 'Deep Purple' HCC/AOS






Phalaenopsis bellina (blue)


----------



## Gilda (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow!!! Beautiful !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2015)

I love these!


----------



## abax (Jul 7, 2015)

All of them are soooo beautiful. I love the deep indigo flower. All the bellina and violacea I bought from you are
blooming now and it's pure heaven in my greenhouse!

Mr. Lin, you didn't tell me that the amabilis var Sabah 'TH' was ever-blooming. It's been blooming for two
years and just keeps putting out new spikes!


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you everyone.

Angela - Phal amabilis can stay in bloom a long time if there is enough light. I have one from Philippines that stay in bloom on and off throughout the year.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2015)

bigleaf said:


> Phalaenopsis bellina and Phalaenopsis violacea (Norton's indigo)



I don't even see any bellina after this indigo! oke: 
I haven't been able to talk to HP in a while; hope he's OK.


----------



## rbedard (Jul 8, 2015)

'Joy' is superlative as usual. Some of the blue bellina are gorgeous. Very nice Peter.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 8, 2015)

Beautiful!!! I bet they smell so nice too!

The flower is bigger than I thgouht.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, Peter you got a nice collection of bellinas.


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 9, 2015)

Wonderful, all of them! My favourite is the violacea.

Would you say these species grow better in sphagnum or bark? I've been experimenting with sphagnum for bellina and violacea and I'm finding it much easier to water and repot with it, rather than bark. I'd love to put most of my Phals in sphagnum but I don't have long-time experience with it.


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I haven't been able to talk to HP in a while; hope he's OK.



HP turned 90 this May. He doesn't hear very well over the phone. I usually talk to Mrs Norton. I hope to see them at the upcoming IPA symposium at Frank's place this August. If not at IPA, maybe slipper symposium later in November.


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 9, 2015)

Hamlet said:


> Wonderful, all of them! My favourite is the violacea.
> 
> Would you say these species grow better in sphagnum or bark? I've been experimenting with sphagnum for bellina and violacea and I'm finding it much easier to water and repot with it, rather than bark. I'd love to put most of my Phals in sphagnum but I don't have long-time experience with it.



There is no magic formula. You have to understand your growing practice, what you are willing to do and make compromises.

Tight sphagnum moss works great if you can manage water and nutrients carefully. For growers who live in warmer climate, moss works great year round because plant gets lots of light and warm temperature - and phals use up more water and nutrient. I like moss because it holds nutrients better - so I use very little of fertilizer and don't need to water as often.

Moss can work for indoor grower too because it supplement humidity (which arguably is the most important). If phals are grown in less than 30% humidity at night year round, it won't last very long before going to orchid heaven.

In colder months, watering can be tricky. If plant is in tight moss, I usually water very little to keep the moss moist. But lower humidity (in the winter) would require more frequent watering. If I accidentally water more than I should where the moss is wet and temperature is at 60s F, the roots can die from cold quickly.

Compare to bark mix (which is more open and retain water nutrient less), you have to water and fertilize more. This mix works better in the winter. For long term success, I would use orchidata bark mix with moss, charcoal, and sponge rock for species that require larger than 4 inches pot in tight moss. Most phal species do not like to be disturbed. They do better if left alone for years to get their roots established. 

I


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Love them all!!


----------

